# Snowbirds Talk



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I started this thread for people to post if they have called anyone down there or if any racers are checking the boards they can post too.

Any new prodcuts?
Who is looking fast?
How is the track holding up?
Etc, etc


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

Tommy hargrave is 7th in 4-cell stock right now.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Cool, where does he race at?

I read on the rctech threads that CE did not bring a new charger with them.
The guy from CE said that CE feels the GFX is still a top charger and they dont plan anything new in the next year.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

Tom races in upstate NY at racing city hobbies a few of our other regulars are at the top too, John,Scott hauenstein, Todd Putnam, and steve salvas is doing awesome as well.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice Job To Bill Osborn who TQ'd the club race. He must have that RIP car a runnin !!


----------



## 20TN40 (Sep 1, 2003)

Eric, I've been glued to the results and webcam as well. GREAT JOB to Barry Hill! Looks like Jody Miller is getting dialed in and my buddy Johnny Broyles is heading for a great weekend! That "wish you were here" line at the bottom of the webcam is killing me! LOL


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Don't get to hung up on the results, their not accurate.Can't even get to the club racing results.I've talked to a couple of our guys down there and the rcresults program has a virus and isn't giving the right results.


----------



## 17driver (Apr 30, 2004)

Should be using RC Scoring Pro.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

RC Scoring Pro is the best!


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

i dont know if the results are right but so for i see that Frank Polimeda is tq in both mod classes? thats pretty sweet considering the last race he was at was the 2004 Birds! also Walter Stuber is doin well in both stock and in the 19t sportsman class he is TQ. nice job!

joe ivo


----------



## MACE (Sep 26, 2001)

Go Team RIP!!!!!


----------



## Alan Behler (Apr 19, 2003)

*19 turn*

what the heck are with the rules for 19 turn???
this has to get fixed!! 
mike always does the right thing and i am sure he will fix this
they have stand up hoods on the motors for a reason

alan behler


----------

